# Going as Dead!



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome, I always think that the dead bride idea works, or prom queen. As for the make-uo are you doing gorey or just dead?

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Logee (Oct 22, 2004)

I like to go as gory, the scarier the better. Any thoughts?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome Logee!!

There are so many great gory f/x kits out there,last year I did this noosed one as part of my hanged witch costume: http://www.costumehut.com/securestore/c163519p16283748.2.html
I also really like this burn victim one and am trying to talk my husband into wearing it this year. It would be good for a dead burn victim. Its REALLY gory!! http://www.halloweenexpo.net/burandscarki.html
They are available at Spirit and I'm sure other Halloween shops. 
Let us know what you decide to do!!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Logee,

I went as a dead person from the titantic and won first prize. It was a great costume but it was also the year of the movie. How about Carrie? That is cool....not too sure how you could pull it off though with the pigs blood poured onto your head. Please see my post and let me know what you think.

Molly


----------



## Logee (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Hallow, for the ideas those are great makeup pics. I like the burned dead guy the best...My husband is a fire fighter and that would be cool if I could find a dress at the Goodwill and burn it and go as a burned person from a fire. How can you safely burn a dress and make it look like it was torched and as per the makeup kit how could you do this just with the basic makeup kits for I am not near anyplace which sells such fancy ones.


Thanks again,

Logee


----------



## Logee (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Molly[8D], Carrie sounds hard not too sure how to pull it off like you said. I like Hallows idea of a burned person. 

Checked out your post and I think your husbands idea is great. 

Logee


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Logee,

About torching the dress, we are going to play around with burning clothes this weekend and see which way works for us. If you have any ideas, let me know!! I think I am just going to buy the kit since I'm too lazy to put work into it, but you could probably acheive a similiar look with liquid latex and pieces of tissue. Here are some links to makeup sites I've used in the past:
http://www.allhallowseve.com/makeup/ 
http://www.gazettearchives.com/family2001/_disc4/0000019f.htm (this one says for a burn victim to use Rice Krispies)

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Check out my website...There are many choices of dead, burnt and rotten corpse make-up jobs...If you see something you like I can explain the effect...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks twisted i have you in my favorites for ideas for me make up job... im all stocked up on knox geletin and kool aide too!!

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------

